# effacer chansons en double sur iTunes



## medjemni (8 Janvier 2005)

Salut,
Voila, j'ai un probleme avec mon iTunes, suite a une mauvaise manipulation, je me retrouve avec toutes mes chansons en double, et je veus savoir s'il y a moyen d'effacer les doublons, de facon a avoir une seule copie de chaque chanson,
merci


----------



## iTof (8 Janvier 2005)

medjemni a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> Voila, j'ai un probleme avec mon iTunes, suite a une mauvaise manipulation, je me retrouve avec toutes mes chansons en double, et je veus savoir s'il y a moyen d'effacer les doublons, de facon a avoir une seule copie de chaque chanson,
> merci


  et bienvenue sur MacGé  : j'emploie la version "huile de coude" 
> nan, connais pas d'astuce, mais si les noms de fichiers sont exactes, tu as un soft qui te permet de virer les fichiers en double : "Doublet scan" je crois me souvenir. A vérifier par une petite recherche ? (je vais faire :sleep: )

(ton thread risque d'être déplacé ici  )


----------



## Xman (8 Janvier 2005)

medjemni a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> Voila, j'ai un probleme avec mon iTunes, suite a une mauvaise manipulation, je me retrouve avec toutes mes chansons en double, et je veus savoir s'il y a moyen d'effacer les doublons, de facon a avoir une seule copie de chaque chanson,
> merci



C'est très compliqué...   Menu édition/Afficher les morceaux en double
Il ne reste plus qu'à les effacer.


----------



## Bilbo (8 Janvier 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> (ton thread risque d'être déplacé ici  )


Non, non, non. Eh, ho.  Les fadas de gadgets qui sont sur iPodG (t'as vu la différence ? MacG c'est la classe, iPodG pfff  ). Nos fils, on les garde. 

À+


----------



## medjemni (9 Janvier 2005)

En fait je connais deja la methode,

mais le probleme c'est que ca efface toutes les chansons en doubles, alors que je veus garder une seule copiedes chansons en doubles,
merci


----------



## Spyro (9 Janvier 2005)

1 - Afficher les morceaux en double
2 - Trier par date d'ajout
3 - Sélectionner les derniers avec shift-clic (enfin ceux qu'il faut - c'est à dire ceux qui sont en double, qui se suivent a priori dans l'ordre d'ajout)
4 - Supprimer

Ça devrait suffire 
(Tu peux même te passer de l'étape 1 en fait).


----------



## Grug (9 Janvier 2005)

si tu y tiens vraiment, ou a une grosse library (tu l'as vue ma grosse library  ) il existe des soft pour t'aider dans ta tache. 
isweep par exemple.
(c'est un shareware  à 15$)


----------



## medjemni (10 Janvier 2005)

Si,effectivement j'ai une tres grosse librairy, 15000, mais bon...
En tout cas merci pour l'info, je vais essayé


----------

